# Phone call from hell



## gunslinger (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello?"

"Hi honey.  This  is Daddy.  Is Mommy near the phone?"

"No Daddy.  She's upstairs in the bedroom with Uncle Paul."

After a brief pause,

Daddy says, But  honey, you  haven't got an Uncle Paul."

"Oh  yes I do, and  he's upstairs in the room with Mommy,
right now."

Brief  Pause.

"Uh, okay then, this  is what I want you to do.  Put  the phone down on the table, run  upstairs and knock on the bedroom door and shout to Mommy
that  Daddy's car just  pulled into the driveway."

"Okay  Daddy, just a minute."

A few minutes later the  little girl comes back to the phone.

"I did it Daddy."

"And  what happened honey?" he asked.

"Well,  Mommy got all scared, jumped  out of bed
with  no clothes on and ran around screaming.
then she tripped over the rug, hit  her head on the dresser
and  now she isn't moving at all!"

"Oh  my goodness!!!  What about your Uncle Paul?"

"He  jumped out of the bed with  no clothes on, too.
He  was all scared and he jumped out of the back  window
and  into the swimming pool.   But  I guess he didn't know
that  you took out the water last  week to clean it.  He  hit the bottom of the pool and  I think he's dead."

***Long

  Pause***
***Longer

  Pause***
***Even

  Longer Pause***

Then

  Daddy says, "Swimming  pool? . .
Is  this   486-5731?"


----------

